# Shindaiwa PB-27 Power Broom



## Guido Salvage (May 11, 2013)

Picked this up today from a fellow who runs a word of mouth repair shop out of his garage. It is a Shindaiwa PB-27 Power Broom. 












Don't know whether it runs, but this video looks like it can be useful.

[video=youtube_share;wi53R2vPnOo]http://youtu.be/wi53R2vPnOo[/video]


----------



## XSKIER (May 13, 2013)

I think those rubber flap blades are intended to prep starting lanes in snowmobile grass drag racing. At least that's the only application in which I've used one.


----------



## jughead500 (May 14, 2013)

Hey Guido.If you decide to sell that thing give me the first chance.That may help with leaf clean up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> Hey Guido.If you decide to sell that thing give me the first chance.That may help with leaf clean up.:msp_biggrin:



Not sure I have a use for it, but it looked too good to pass on. His notes on the card on the handle indicate good spark and compression so I may give it a go. Might be expensive to ship, but we could work something out if I let it go.


----------



## jughead500 (May 15, 2013)

Alrighty sounds good.Can't promise I'll have $$$.It's kind of Hecktic right now money is rolling in but rolling right back out for gas and supplies to work with before Memorial day.Starting 2 jobs and have 2-3 more on the Burner.Had help but he just didn't work out now it's back to getting help on weekends when my other guys get away from their full time jobs.:bang:I've been trying to start my Landscaping business for several years now and when I start taking off somebody quits or my help don't work out.LOL


----------



## jughead500 (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah and my Stihl FS250 is kind of History right now.Scored piston and Cylinder and Snapped bolt Muffler bolt off.I drilled it and tried to easy out it but it was completely and Udderly seized.heated it and sprayed it multiple times thru the winter with PB blaster and ATF but it refused to budge.Went thru this Many times on my bikes over the years but no luck at all on this one.I bought a HT101 pole saw Trimmer motor and converted it to my FS250 Shaft.I Hate the 4 Mix on a weedeater.Not only that but it feels like I spun a Bearing in the shaft somewhere.Guess I'll go in debt and buy another one.:bang: Don't know whether to get another FS250 or go with a Tanaka TBC-420.I have a TBC-340 and love it but it's just too small for a lot of stuff I do.


----------

